# My favorite thing to play in my car is movies.



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yesterday, it was Her. Today is was Oblivion. And now watching Solaris. 

I love my setup that I have. I have to admit that I love the fact that I have so many gadgets in the car. It just makes me feel at ease. 

Its late at night. 4 am in the Morning, and I'm in my little happy place. 


The sound in my Van watching movies is frankly, better then it is in the Movie theaters most times. From the warm presentation, and the perfect seat. Its amazing really. I'm not going to be bashful and say its one of the best audio presentations I have ever had watching a movie. Even headphones don't really have the same effect. About the only thing I am missing is the Tactile transducers so I can feel the Humming of the spaceships or engines. 

Its amazing listening to movies here. I really do feel like I am in the middle of the movie. The sounds is so good. It just fills the cabin in a way that is just so incomparable to how it is in a theater. It so comfortable as well. I get to light my cigar, and enjoy whatever I wish from here. 

The voices of the actors, and the dialogue is so real. There is no illusion, it feels like I am right there in the room watching the actors play their parts. Its my favorite place be. 

A large 40 inch screen is in the back. But I prefer to watch a movie from the drivers seat from a 10 Inch screen. I mirror it to via HDMI-MHL or my Chromebook in the past that has a Micro HDMI port. 

The sound is streamed over Bluetooth to my Pioneer deck. The experience of it is simply amazing. While in California, I use to take out my Dell Projector and shine it through either the front window, or put it on top of the van. It was wonderful. 

Today, here I am in my Van. Reminded you, I do have a large home. But I prefer to be here in the back driveway. Watching the cars and trains pass. Its nice. Everyone in a while I see some stars. Not many. But a few. 

There are some troubles some nights. A shooting the other day that happned right behind me. Yesterday, a couple quarreling, and doing Burnouts on the side of my home. That ended quickly... Well. Lets put it at that. 

I'm about to go to bed. Its been a Long day. Did lots of yard work, and the outside looks clean and kept. Its nice having the lights I installed on outside. It feels like a drive in theater. 

Time for my headphones, and time to go to bed. 
Maybe I can dream. And not wake up angry.


----------

